# Ron Kolm



## bygmeister (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't know if anyone has read his stuff, but thought to find out who has/hasn't?

“From the silence of the industrial countryside, Kolm has written an elegy for time wasted through work. _The Plastic Factory_ accumulates its power through attention to detail and process. The botched life of the narrator takes on a certain sad grandeur.” — Thomas McGonigle, author of _Going to Patchogue_
_
http://bookstore.autonomedia.org/index.php?main_page=pubs_product_book_info&cPath=71&products_id=684_


----------



## bygmeister (Sep 15, 2013)

His newest book is of poetry http://bookstore.autonomedia.org/index.php?main_page=pubs_product_book_info&cPath=21&products_id=709


----------

